# RTV X1100C Rear Suspension



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

A couple years ago I started a thread about buying the Bobcat 3600 and 3650 units. Well, we ended up getting 4 3600 and 1 3650. Now we are trying to get rid of them. They will not hold up to our usage.

Last week we had a demo RTV X1100C and the unit seems like a way better unit for us. The only problem, and we have had this problem with all IRS units, is it cannot hold the weight that we put in the rear during the winter. They tend to squat way too much and we bottom out on curbs or the salt spreader chute will hit the ground. We currently run a Salt Dogg spreader that weighs about 200lbs, and roughly 1000lbs of bagged salt. This seems to be too much for IRS. Now when we had the demo unit, we put a pallet of salt in the rear to check squat but the rear springs were not turned up all the way. But in our experience that doesn't seem to help much anyway.

I'm looking for a replacement rear shock/spring assembly that is possibly air adjustable to retain the ride height. I know of the Legend units but I only see them listed for the previous generation RTVs, not the new IRS units. Plus they are around $2500 a kit which is more than I want to have to spend.

Any ideas? Our only other option is to not put that much salt in the spreader and have to take more trips back to the shop to refill.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

how about this?

https://www.kolpin.com/powersports/universal-independent-rear-suspension-lockout


----------

